# Every girl needs a tiara..Hey this is my 100th post



## nostresstoday

Every girl needs a tiara. It's the law! :rockon:


----------



## lovesophie

Very befitting for a princess. :wub:

Happy 100th post! :chili:


----------



## KAG

Beautiful princess girl.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## remy

miley looks just like a princess in the tiara :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Hey GF, my sentiments exactly!!! She is darling with her pink tiara and her pink bed.........Her big Sister feels the same way......loves pink and loves a tiara. This use to be my siggy!!!!


----------



## drclee

I love the tiara! So cute!


----------



## Cosy

Tiaras and maltese seem to go together. Cute cute and cute!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Cosy said:


> Tiaras and maltese seem to go together. Cute cute and cute!


Britt, I want to know something, how did you know to make your flowers in your siggy the same color as your baby's name on the new vBulletin???? LOL!!! 

Getting back to the post, I love the little tiara she has on, just cute as can be!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Ohhh...Miley looks like royalty...we'll follow the law and get a tiara!!


----------



## Cosy

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Britt, I want to know something, how did you know to make your flowers in your siggy the same color as your baby's name on the new vBulletin???? LOL!!!
> 
> Getting back to the post, I love the little tiara she has on, just cute as can be!!!


 I didn't even realize that until you said something, Dianne! How smart of me to do that! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ndth

Miley is super duper cute! Beautiful princess.:wub::wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona

Miley certainly is a little princess and wears her tiara very well!


----------



## sassy's mommy

Simply gorgeous darlin'............I love girly girls. Miley is one beautiful little princess. :wub:


----------



## Orla

adorable! I wish I had a girl malt so she could wear tiara's etc!


----------



## SueC

She is very sweet!


----------



## Cute Chloe

Looks very elegant!

Unfortunately, a tiara like that won't last 5 minutes with my Chloe.
She's roll around her bed until it comes off.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:wub:that second picture shows what a princess you have:wubne day I'll have to buy my girls tiara's


----------



## michellerobison

all my Malts are in compliance w/ the Malt and tiara edict... Except for Rylee,he needs a crown,guys don't wear tiaras...


----------



## Alexa

We would like to follow the law!

Where do you have the pretty Tiara from? It looks gorgeous!

Thanks in advance!
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## nostresstoday

Thanks all. MiLey is so fun. I got the tiara from Little Dog Fashion Chihuahua, Yorkie, Maltese Pet clothes.

I love tiara's ! When I see a maltese in a tiara it just makes me smile :Sunny Smile: OHHHH and a tiara and a tutu..... too sweet for words :tender: !!

Darlene and Miley


----------



## cleooscar

Aww....what a pretty princess.:wub: How do you keep the tiara up? I bought one for Raine and it kept flopping forward.


----------



## Snowbody

Darlene, I hope she hasn't looked in the mirror or Miley will be making you call her "Your Royal Highness" from now on. We can keep a secret.:thumbsup: She looks so beautiful in that tiara :wub::wub:but she does look like she's waiting for her royal subjects to bring her some treats. :Waiting: Better get moving.


----------



## donnad

I agree...she's so beautiful!


----------



## Maglily

she's a very cute princess!


----------



## nostresstoday

Thanks for all of the compliments :wub:. The tiara is just like a barette. I put a rubber band on her little "palm tree" or "'top knot"' and then I put the little barette tiara right under it. It doesn't flop. It really is the perfect size for MiLey. 

She is the princess of our house. My husband will walk in the room and say "I love you beautiful girl, and you too Darlene" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Thanks all,
Darlene and Miley 


cleooscar said:


> Aww....what a pretty princess.:wub: How do you keep the tiara up? I bought one for Raine and it kept flopping forward.


----------



## malteserus

So pretty! :wub: Miley~

Stella saw this post and asked me where is hers. Now, I need to find her one...


----------



## Katkoota

awwh I love it. Your girl looks like a little princess 

too cute

Kat


----------

